# Early Christmas present



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 7, 2012)

I received an early Christmas present from Steve Leeds. A prototype of the steal trainers and live blades will be producing in the New Year. This is the best Ginunting trainer I have ever seen!


----------



## Takai (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 7, 2012)

Neat!


----------



## seasoned (Dec 7, 2012)

Very awesome gift.


----------

